# DBSTalk Exclusive Second Look: nomad Client for Mac OS



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Finally... a nomad client for the non-PC crowd!

I'd like to thank dennisj00 for his excellent work on this.


nomad™ Mac OS Second Look


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV Nomad software for Mac is available at: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/nomad


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great Second Look!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice to see OS X getting some Nomad love. :up:


----------



## jdonshik (Oct 25, 2006)

Very nice to see a Mac client, as I no longer have any Windoze machines.

Now, where is that iPad native client we were all promised????


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Drat, you need the Nomad device! That's $149 I don't have at this moment.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work.

I'm glad to see that progress is being made on nomad. :up:

I'm getting closer to getting one now.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Drat, you need the Nomad device! That's $149 I don't have at this moment.


 It is really a great device. Hope you can manage to get one someday soon.

And nice Second Look dennisj00 and SS!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

jdonshik said:


> Very nice to see a Mac client, as I no longer have any Windoze machines.
> 
> Now, where is that iPad native client we were all promised????


You say that as if having more expensive hardware with less power, less choice of applications is a good thing.

I put Apple computers, Linux Boxes and Tablets in that category.

YMMV

BTW, running a Mac? What Antivirus are you using these days? Since Mac viruses are becoming more common you need one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TBoneit said:


> You say that as if having more expensive hardware with less power, less choice of applications is a good thing.
> 
> I put Apple computers, Linux Boxes and Tablets in that category.
> 
> ...


This is not the thread for this. Let's not go off track here.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

oops


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Erm... Where did the player install to? When I ran the installer (after I set my security settings to allow applications from "Anywhere" to install, for users running 10.8) the application install completed but I cannot find the app anywhere on my hard drive.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work (as always) on the 2nd Look.

It's good to have further expansion of the *nomad* client supported device list. Mac fans - enjoy.


----------



## Bill Van (Feb 12, 2008)

The HTGuy's talked about the Nomad in their podcast today and a listener wrote a review:

http://www.htguys.com/news/2012/5/8/listener-review-directv-nomad.html


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> Drat, you need the Nomad device! That's $149 I don't have at this moment.


For $50, you can pick mine up. I'm on the SW side of town.


----------

